# Youth basketball in Cairo



## derekmac79 (May 5, 2009)

Hi, we are moving to Cairo this August with our two children ( 6 & 7) and I was looking for different activities and sports to get them involved in. They play basketball here in the states. Does anyone know of any youth basketball leagues in Cairo? We are going to be living in 6th of October, but we are willing to drive further out if needed.

Thanks,

Derek


----------

